

Ask HN: What is the best way or software to learn how to type fast these days? - marcelfahle

Is Mavis Beacon any good? What are the most fun games to practice?
My typing is around 60-70 wpm and just ugly. Shame on me for being so lazy. Time for a change.
======
phaus
Typingweb.com is how I went from about 50 words / minute pecking to 80 touch
typing. After you get to a certain point with the tutorial the only thing that
you can do to get faster is practice. One of the world class typists used to
type out a 1000 word block of text each day, starting over whenever he made
mistake (this was after he retired.) If you don't have any writing assignments
that you are obligated to do, I suggest copying a few pages worth of articles
each day. Alternate focusing on perfect accuracy for one article and then
focus on speed for the next. Eventually you should get faster.

------
jeffool
While I don't remember how difficult it got, I know I loved Typing of the
Dead. Orbs the old "House of the Dead" game, but users a keyboard instead of a
light gun! Of course, good luck finding a legit copy...

------
pkamb
Very impressed with Z-Type: <http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/>

------
irunbackwards
If you already have a good foundation and just need to practice, typeracer is
excellent.

<http://play.typeracer.com>

------
mattnguyen
play.typeracer.com

------
aitoehigie
try out gtypist if you use Ubuntu.

